# Lower back ache after deadlifts



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I this normal or is it a sign that my form is not good, lower back is aching a lot today after yesterdays lifts, I am new to them, only my third or forth session and I am only lifting 71kg, they feel ok when doing them and shortly after, but today I am well stiff, I have had back problems in the past but this does not really feel the same, should I lay off them for a few days or just crack on. I have been researching my form on youtube and it all felt good at the lower weight last week, but 3 x 5 at 71kg after warm ups felt ok.


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

check your form mate, get someone who knows what they are doing to watch you. or do what i did n get someone to video you so you can see for yourself how your form looks.

i used to have this problem but changed it up a bit and all's good now


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

also youtube will tell you millions of different ways to do any excersize


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

If its just a muscular ache you'll be fine


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Lower back ache is normal, especially as you are just starting out, how did u work out the weight being 71?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

just DOMs mate you will be in different type of pain if form is off

get a vid to be sure though


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

i got this pain too when i started with deads.... but all is fine now.

as the guys said, prob worth checking your form just to be on the safe side  x x


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I still can't seem to muti-quote lol

It does feel like muscular ache Breda, does not feel like an injury, thanks mate.

BB2, I am using crappy plastic weights mixed with metal plates and a couple of them are 6.5kg which gave me the odd one.

Thanks Rick, not sure what DOMS is but like I said it's not pain but just an ache.

Thanks also to pdjs and queenie 

I do worry about my back because of the previous, just felt like I had to check.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Mate i had the same worries as yourself, but all seems good now, think Rick eased my worries on another thread lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

SouthPaw said:


> Mate i had the same worries as yourself, but all seems good now, think Rick eased my worries on another thread lol :thumbup1:


no worries guys aslong as its a muscle ache and not a spine/disc pain all is good!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dead;ifts should make your lower back ache lol.... as long as its not sharp stabbing aches then your fine.. just keep lifting mate and enjoy the aches for years to come !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pop a video up to check your form if unsure , legs are generally hit when deadlifting so hams and glutes should feel the worst not lower back , if its mainly lower back sounds like your leg drive and hip thrust is out of sync meaning hips rise to early and back pulls the weight .


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> dead;ifts should make your lower back ache lol.... as long as its not sharp stabbing aches then your fine.. just keep lifting mate and enjoy the aches for years to come !!!


Glad I posted this now, as I said I do worry, thanks fella's


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> pop a video up to check your form if unsure , legs are generally hit when deadlifting so hams and glutes should feel the worst not lower back , if its mainly lower back sounds like your leg drive and hip thrust is out of sync meaning hips rise to early and back pulls the weight .


Will do mate, next time I do them, I'll get the mrs to film it, just don't take the p.ss out of my weights lol


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

I always get lower back pain after deadlift day. Although 2 weeks ago I did my PB (off gear) @ 200kg and I could barely walk for next 3 days. Glad it was the weekend


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Will do mate, next time I do them, I'll get the mrs to film it, just don't take the p.ss out of my weights lol


m8 i wont say nothing i wouldnt even dream of posting a link to my wifes deadlift video 






my mrs is the one that won it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> m8 i wont say nothing i wouldnt even dream of posting a link to my wifes deadlift video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fcuk sake ewen you trying to upset all us men on here lol X


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Not really into throwing it in peoples faces are you ewen


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Not really into throwing it in peoples faces are you ewen


unless its his semen lol !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

wasnt sure if id posted that up here before :whistling:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> wasnt sure if id posted that up here before :whistling:


It was a good watch, well done to your mrs, seriously impressive, I will be dead lifting tomorrow, back ache or no back ache :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

SpeedwayUK said:


> It was a good watch, well done to your mrs, seriously impressive, I will be dead lifting tomorrow, back ache or no back ache :lol:


More than Ewens missus or your a failure as a man lol !!!!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> More than Ewens missus or your a failure as a man lol !!!!


 :lol: this time next year easy


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

SpeedwayUK said:


> BB2, I am using crappy plastic weights mixed with metal plates and a couple of them are 6.5kg which gave me the odd one.


Might of already been said, but the plates you're using may not be Olympic sized plates. If this is the case and you're of average height you'll be taking a much bigger ROM.....and if you're not used to this exercise that extra distance could well put your form right off.

Worth looking into dude.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Might of already been said, but the plates you're using may not be Olympic sized plates. If this is the case and you're of average height you'll be taking a much bigger ROM.....and if you're not used to this exercise that extra distance could well put your form right off.
> 
> Worth looking into dude.


Thats a good point, am I lifting from to low, I will get the vid up next week, it's the only way I guess, thanks mate.


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

I used to have lower back pain after them, and used to worry me. Still get it now but I know its nothing bad and just DOMS. And because my lower back isnt that strong yet.

edit: forgot to say i'm lanky so rest my weights on other weights so I dont have to bend over as far to reach the bar.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What a beautifully shot and edited video that is!!


----------



## desh (Dec 13, 2010)

ewen said:


> m8 i wont say nothing i wouldnt even dream of posting a link to my wifes deadlift video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was tricky but I found a way to jerk off to that.


----------

